# Filter recommendation



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys recommend me,

An UV filter for my Canon 600D 18-55 Lense
A circular polarizar filter for the same camera.

Do filters come as canon mount or nikon mount?


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 22, 2013)

There is nothing as Canon or Nikon mount filter all that matters is the thread size which should be 58mm in your case.

UV filter is normally used for protecting the lens from any damage otherwise there is hardly any use of it. I don’t think you should go for it unless you are planning to spend on a good one from the reputed brand like Hoya, B+W, Tiffen, Heliopan don’t go for the cheap brands like Marumi, Osaka, Sonia…they will deteriorate the image quality. You can buy polarizing filter of the suggested brands…it’s a must have filter.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2013)

There are lots of filters in the market ....some are multicoated and some some single coated...soo price differs.....get Marumi and Hoya filters and check the filter size


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll first check out local stores then flipkart. Any other site best for camera accessories?


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you tried using a circular polariser on your lens? They are quite tricky to use when the front element rotates, and many users have given up on them as not worth the effort.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

No, I've not used.
I saw its use in different tutorials and 'm very impressed.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2013)

Raja is completely right here...the moving front element will be a big issue in kit lens


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

Yep, you have to adjust the filter everytim the lens focuses. and if then, while you adjust it, there is the chance that the front element too will rotate and throw it out of focus. 

CP filters are best used with IF lenses. too much hassle with rotating front element lenses.

About the UV filter, DSLR systems are simply NOT affected by UV radiation. UV rad bugged the film SLRs. So no practical use of UV filters apart from protecting the front element,,, and degrading the image quality


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yep, you have to adjust the filter everytim the lens focuses. and if then, while you adjust it, there is the chance that the front element too will rotate and throw it out of focus.
> 
> CP filters are best used with IF lenses. too much hassle with rotating front element lenses.


'IF' lenses? What are those? Are you talking about "Image Stabilizing" lenses.


> About the UV filter, DSLR systems are simply NOT affected by UV radiation. UV rad bugged the film SLRs. So no practical use of UV filters apart from protecting the front element,,, and degrading the image quality


Hmmm...


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

IF = Internal Focusing lenses. google it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2013)

do visit JJMehta website


----------

